# [solved]X startet nach Kernelupdate nicht mehr :(

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi!

Wie der Titel schon sagt, startet X nicht mehr. Ich hab gestern vom 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 auf 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 gewechselt. 

Leider startet X den kde nicht mehr.

Fehlermeldung ist folgende: 

```
hostname: Unknown host

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.3794

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux destiny 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 #3 PREEMPT Mon Nov 20 23:58:19 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 14 October 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Nov 21 16:27:18 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

FATAL: Module nvidia not found.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

Meine Frage wÃ¤re was da nun zu tun ist um X mit dem neuen Kernel wieder ans laufen zu bringen.

Das wÃ¤re Frage Nr1 

Frage Nr 2 ist: Warum lÃ¤sst sich durch ein "emerge --unmerge kde" der kde nicht komplett deinstallieren? Das hatte ich eh vor da ich noch einen monotlithischen Kde benutze und auf split ebuilds wechseln wollte. Der hat mir gestern 1 oder 2 Packet kurz deinstalliert und anschlieÃend aufgehÃ¶rt.

Wenn ich jetzt "emerge --unmerge kde" eingebe sagt mir gentoo dass es das SchlÃ¼sselwort "kde" nicht kennt   :Sad: 

Naja..das wÃ¤ren so meine 2 Probleme zur Zeit ^^

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!Last edited by cHeFr0cKaH on Tue Nov 21, 2006 5:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LunX

Du musst die Nvidia Treiber nach installieren wenn du einen neuen Kernel hast da ansonsten im neuen Kernel die Module nicht vorhanden sind.

Gruß

Lunx

<EDIT>Du hast noch ein drittes Problem und das ist dein Zeichensatz!</EDIT>

----------

## Terrere

Hi

Ich erwaehn nur kurz, fuer den eiligen, das Tool module-rebuild.

Nur nuetzt es halt auch nichts, wen man es vergisst, anzustossen.

GrussLast edited by Terrere on Tue Nov 21, 2006 4:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Such dir über qlist einfach die KDE Programme raus:

qlist -IC kde.

Dann pack noch ein emerge -C drumherum:

emerge -C `qlist -IC kde`

und fertig  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten!!

@LunX: Mm ok..das macht Sinn. Weil beim botten die nvidiatreiber nicht geladen werden konnten. Ich hab mir erstmal nix dabei gedacht, da ich net wußte dass das relevant ist. 

 *Quote:*   

> <EDIT>Du hast noch ein drittes Problem und das ist dein Zeichensatz!</EDIT>

 

Wieso?..was ist denn mit meinem Zeichensatz.

@Terrere: Was kann man denn mit diesem Tool machen ?

@Finswimmer: Also versteh ich das richtig. Über qlist -IC kde such ich die Programm raus die ich haben will und emerge die quasie über mein vorhandenen kde ??

Ich hab mir mal das split ebuild howto durchgelesen. Ein Update auf split ebuilds mittels "emerge kde-meta " ist leider fehlgeschlagen. Da mein monolithischer kde so gut wie alle Packete blockiert.

Man kann doch bestimmt kde einmal komplett runterschmeissen und dann die split ebuilds emergen ,oder ?

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge -C löscht die Pakete.

qlist -IC kde gibt dir alle Pakete mit einem kde im Namen, musst halt nochmal schauen, ob dir das nicht zuviel löscht.

Tobi

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

@Finswimmer: Ahhh ok...das mit der qlist werd ich mir mal anschauen. Soo...nu is erstmal Pizzatime^^^

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Terrere

Hi

module-rebuild kennt deine Module, und baut sie.

module-rebuild populate

nimmt mal die Module in seine Datenbank auf.

module-rebuild rebuild

baut die neu, die das brauchen.

Wenn du nur Nvidia als Modul ewigs neubauen musst,

lohnt sichs nicht das Tool zu installieren.

oder im Original:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> module-rebuild h
> 
> module-rebuild [options] action [category/package]
> ...

 

Gruss

----------

## nikaya

Nach Kernel-Update muß immer nvidia-drivers neu gemerged (ähmm,entschuldigung:installiert) werden.So mache ich es immer.Kann natürlich auch sein dass "module-rebuild" reicht.

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Soo...Kde läuft soweit wieder. Alsa geht auch wieder nachdem ich mir den Sound gestern Abend komplett zerballert hatte *g*

danke euch für die Hilfe!!  :Smile: 

EDIT: Also ein qlist -IC kde gibt folgendes aus:

```

kde-base/arts

kde-base/kde-i18n

kde-base/kdeaddons

kde-base/kdeadmin

kde-base/kdeartwork

kde-base/kdebase

kde-base/kdebase-pam

kde-base/kdeedu

kde-base/kdegames

kde-base/kdegraphics

kde-base/kdejava

kde-base/kdelibs

kde-base/kdemultimedia

kde-base/kdenetwork

kde-base/kdepim

kde-base/kdetoys

kde-base/kdeutils

kde-base/kdewebdev

kde-base/qtjava

```

Wenn ich die einzeln lösche, ist dann mein monotlithischer Kde deinstalliert und ich kann split eubilds installieren ?

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Finswimmer

Richtig, aber du musst sie nicht einzeln löschen.

Nimm stattdessen das:

emerge -C `qlist -IC kde` -av

Tobi

----------

